# 

## *sunny*

:   ,   . , ,      ,           .      ,       ,    ,     .   ,       ,  , ,    , ,      .   ,          .  , ,       ,       .   ? 

            .  ,           .     -   ,    , ,  ,    ,     . ,      ,     .                   ,     . 

              .       ,       .          .    ,        ,  .      ,    .
!    ,    , , , ,    .          .          .
         ,       .   ,          .        ,     . -    ,                . ,   ,          . 
, 
   .     .        ,    ,      
 ,        ,   . ,    ,   . ,    , ,      -,   ?  .        ,         ,    ,         .    ,        ,     .         . ,       ,    ,  -   ,     . 

  ,       . ,   ,       ,     .       ,             ?!,  ,  ,    . ,     .        ,         .     ,    . ,  ,    .   ,        .     ,                   .
:   (http://stylemania.km.ru)

----------


## Ihor

,   ! :)

----------


## Akvarel'

" ".      .    ,       .  ,         - .

----------


## Ihor

?

----------


## admin

*Ihor*,          (,     ),       ?

----------


## Akvarel'

*Ihor*,     ,    ,   -  ....    .

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,          (,     ),       ?

     ,

----------


## admin

> ,         - .

       ,   ,    ,   -?  

> Ihor,    ,    ,   -  ....    .

        ?

----------


## *sunny*

> ,    ,   -  ....    .

  ֳ ,       ?   ,   ,      ?

----------


## amanuma

?

----------


## *sunny*

> ?

  ,     ...       ,      .       -,  : " -      ,                "
     . : " -  ,  ,        ,      , ,    ,               ".

----------


## Akvarel'

*fragov*, 
  .   . .      . ,      - ,     ,      ,   ,   ,          ..       ""    ,    - .         ,       ...
     -    ,      .    ,         -   ,     ,        .      ,       .   **sunny**, 
  ,   '    ,           ,   .  ,   .

----------


## V00D00People

100%      ,   
    -

----------


## admin

> *fragov*, 
>   .   . .      . ,      - ,     ,      ,   ,   ,          ..       ""    ,    - .         ,       ...
>      -    ,      .    ,         -   ,     ,        .      ,       .

    ,    .

----------


## Akvarel'

"  " ( ),      .   .           ,  ,

----------


## *sunny*

> 100%      ,   
>     -

    ?

----------


## V00D00People

**sunny**,   ,     ,  ,    , ,           ...           ,  ,   . 
   ,    ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,       .

  ?

----------


## V00D00People

> ?

----------


## laithemmer

-   !

----------


## V00D00People

> -   !

       - ,  -       ,     ()  ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ...

   .   .
     ""  "" -    .
     -   .

----------


## *sunny*

> - ,  -       ,     ()  ?

  V00D00People,   ,  ,    ,              ?       ?  ?  ...    ,        ,        ?    ,   ?

----------

